# “Custom” Basement Window Size? 36x15?



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Try a window and siding company instead of a big box store. Window places around here will make window any size you specify.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Tell us more, are they a hole in the concrete? how big is the exact hole in the concrete.
Do they have a wood header above them? How tall is that header?


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Tell us more, are they a hole in the concrete? how big is the exact hole in the concrete.
> Do they have a wood header above them? How tall is that header?


Neal thx.

The rough opening is 36x 15 1/4-1/2 

Currently it’s a wood framed window(glass).


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Maverick21 said:


> Neal thx.
> 
> The rough opening is 36x 15 1/4-1/2
> 
> Currently it’s a wood framed window(glass).


See attached


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maverick21 said:


> See attached


Does that include the 2x4 above it?


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Does that include the 2x4 above it?


No sir.


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Maverick21 said:


> No sir.


I got a quote a while back for all in $1,750 which is reasonable 

Just seems like something I could do myself but with the custom size might be more trouble than worth


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maverick21 said:


> No sir.



I am not recommending anything yet, just cheap talk .
When we do this we double the rime joist instead of a header, the the ceiling goes right over to the window with no other trim at the top. But when the joist a landing there, we hang them with hangers, Before they had hangers they might put what was called pressure blocks between the joists so they could add more nails in every direction. Or they just do a 2x4 or 2x6 on the flat to help support them. 

So with a fair amount of work and destruction you might get to a full 16 or even 18" high window.
It almost looks like you have both a 2x4 and 2x6 in which case I would not likely feel bad about removing the 2x4. 

When we do these we always leave the wood bunks in on the sides and bottom, then you would be going to the nearest 2" inside those. But there are people here that have helped others fit windows right to the concrete. 

Putting a flanged window in like we do, you would have to get into the siding right above the window for flashing Putting it right in the concrete you could back it in a little so the top would not need a flashing and with the 2x4 removed you could build a slope on the bottom add the window pan and still have room for a 16" window. 



Is that enough to think about?
I would like to see the outside


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Check for vinyl window factories near you. Try to bypass a middleman. Do not special order from homedepot or such, which charges huge premiums. Bsmt windows are awnings and even vinyl awning are fairly air tight.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Andersen offers vinyl awning windows in sizes down to 14" H. Although custom, they are available in their "E" series windows. I'd check with an Andersen supplier to see what the cost would be to replace your windows. Remember, no window is manufactured until there is an order placed for it. Box stores order and carry "standard" sizes. With Andersen, Pella, Jeld Wen, etc. just about every window is custom made.


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Andersen offers vinyl awning windows in sizes down to 14" H. Although custom, they are available in their "E" series windows. I'd check with an Andersen supplier to see what the cost would be to replace your windows. Remember, no window is manufactured until there is an order placed for it. Box stores order and carry "standard" sizes. With Andersen, Pella, Jeld Wen, etc. just about every window is custom made.


Thanks! So if my rough opening is 36 W x 15 1/2-1/4 should I get “custom” order windows for that exact measurement?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Give them the exact measurements and they will deduct for shims, etc. You need to have a little space, as and "exact" window may be difficult to install in the opening.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Also, your opening may not be square, so a square "exact" window wouldn't fit!


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Also, your opening may not be square, so a square "exact" window wouldn't fit!


I guess I can use a chisel to fix that right?

I found a place that will make them custom looks like around $109 a window not too bad.

So around $500 ish total if I do them vs $1,750


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maverick21 said:


> I guess I can use a chisel to fix that right?
> 
> I found a place that will make them custom looks like around $109 a window not too bad.
> 
> So around $500 ish total if I do them vs $1,750


If you gave them the exact rough the windows should come 1/2" small both ways. That is standard.


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> If you gave them the exact rough the windows should come 1/2" small both ways. That is standard.


Thx Neal! I guess this local Lumber Company can order them direct from Matthews Windows (up in Maine). Only issue takes like 4 weeks max all in.

You think installation is as easy as it appears online?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maverick21 said:


> Thx Neal! I guess this local Lumber Company can order them direct from Matthews Windows (up in Maine). Only issue takes like 4 weeks max all in.
> 
> You think installation is as easy as it appears online?


 That depends on what you find when you pull the windows and how you want to finish the out side when done. Windows with or with out fins are different, non of them are hard once you know what the game plan is. 

They have to weight for the glass to come in before they make your windows. 

They may not be doing there own sealing of the double glassed.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

In some instances where I can, I remove one window, make a plywood blank to cover it and once I determine what I need, then I order it. I hate to make mistakes when custom ordering things. The plywood, when sealed will keep the weather out until the windows come in.


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> That depends on what you find when you pull the windows and how you want to finish the out side when done. Windows with or with out fins are different, non of them are hard once you know what the game plan is.
> 
> They have to weight for the glass to come in before they make your windows.
> 
> They may not be doing there own sealing of the double glassed.


Photos of outside, as promised.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Do you get water in there?


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Do you get water in there?


Not in these ones, that I know of.

But a front window is really neat and that one, if it rains hard I could get a little water in.

I have a field stone foundation and thought maybe new basement windows would help get water out and in the winter time heat in?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maverick21 said:


> Not in these ones, that I know of.
> 
> But a front window is really neat and that one, if it rains hard I could get a little water in.
> 
> I have a field stone foundation and thought maybe new basement windows would help get water out and in the winter time heat in?


 You need window wells and some where for the water to drain away


----------



## Maverick21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> You need window wells and some where for the water to drain away


I got those on the other side of home. Good to know, I really didn’t know what the heck they were used for I assumed that water got in because of them. 

The photos I uploaded of from are from my driveway side so probably won’t be able to put those in there. Thx


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Maverick21 said:


> I got those on the other side of home. Good to know, I really didn’t know what the heck they were used for I assumed that water got in because of them.
> 
> The photos I uploaded of from are from my driveway side so probably won’t be able to put those in there. Thx


With out drainage they don't help .


----------

